# Sunday snugs



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The dogs finally got a good run in yesterday and then we all came home and snuggled. Tonight we will try to do the can can challenge!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - still quite a bit of snow left there Donna!
It looks like the dogs have the best beds in your house Donna, I love the huge doggy cushion x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Snow still  it looks as if it must be quite hard work for you guys walking through that.
Still, it seems fair that as the dogs sleep on your bed you should sleep on theirs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a great walk and fab snuggles after


----------



## Brockyx2poos (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi dmgalley , I'm trying to put a pita pata time line on to my profile thing, can you help, I'm new to all this forum stuff, where do i paste the url thing that it told me to copy?
thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Brockyx2poos said:


> Hi dmgalley , I'm trying to put a pita pata time line on to my profile thing, can you help, I'm new to all this forum stuff, where do i paste the url thing that it told me to copy?
> thanks


If you go into User CP on the left and add it as your signature that should do it xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pics, what a chilled out looking lot in the snuggle pic


----------



## Brockyx2poos (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks I will give it a go


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhhhh!! Happy snuggles!! That does look like a lot of residual snow!! Ours is all gone, and we actually hit 60 yesterday, but still windy and chilly. I still would love to go for off leash walks, but just cannot trust them to chase squirrels, never to be seen again. Ozzy has gotten to be such a big boy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> The dogs finally got a good run in yesterday and then we all came home and snuggled. Tonight we will try to do the can can challenge!!


Did you ever do the can can challenge? I do want to know how Oslonglegsgood measures up


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We are working on the cans. He was really sick yesterday but he's doing better. Damn poop eating!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy, sick is no fun.


----------

